# toothpaste



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ya'll are gonna think I'm crazy....

After I brush my teeth, Paris runs up to me and gives me kisses. I love the kisses but she also tries to lick my teeth. I really think she likes the smell of the mint and tries to lick it off my lips and teeth.


I know about doggy toothpaste ...is there a mint flavored toothpaste for dogs? Dogs can't use our toothpaste right?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You're right, they cannot use human toothpaste. It's toxic to them. I have doggie toothpaste, but I don't know if they make it in mint. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They make a vanilla mint flavor dog paste.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/CET-Pet-Toothpaste-Flavor-Vanilla-Mint/dp/B000O5JW2S]Amazon.com: CET Pet Toothpaste - Dog & Cat Toothpaste 2.5oz (70gm), Flavor: Vanilla-Mint: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The CET is what we use and I prefer the smell of the vanilla-mint over others.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I encourage those who use CET to look at the ingredients. You can download their 'Additional Information' to get them.

Virbac Animal Health — C.E.T.® Enzymatic Toothpaste for Dogs and Cats | United States


I use PetzLife Gel for brushing their teeth. Compare the ingredients.

Peppermint Oral Care Gel | PetzLife Oral Care, Dog Dental Care | PetzLife

The parts per million of the grain alcohol is so tiny it's not a concern for even an asymptomatic MVD dog. If I had a liver shunt dog or an actual MVD dog with symptoms, I would double check with my vet first.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I encourage those who use CET to look at the ingredients. You can download their 'Additional Information' to get them.
> 
> Virbac Animal Health — C.E.T.® Enzymatic Toothpaste for Dogs and Cats | United States
> 
> ...


Thanks! Even though I have the toothpaste (can't remember what brand -bought at Pet Supply Plus), I maybe used it on Leila twice. Most of the time, I just brush with water on her toothbrush or wrap a wet baby washcloth around my finger and use that. When I have her groomed, I always get the teeth brushing part too. How important is it to use toothpaste on them? Or is it ok to just do what I've been doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Thanks! Even though I have the toothpaste (can't remember what brand -bought at Pet Supply Plus), I maybe used it on Leila twice. Most of the time, I just brush with water on her toothbrush or wrap a wet baby washcloth around my finger and use that. When I have her groomed, I always get the teeth brushing part too. How important is it to use toothpaste on them? Or is it ok to just do what I've been doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would not let a groomer 'brush' their teeth. Most states do not require a groomer to have to be certified so anyone can hang out a shingle and say they are a groomer. So many groomers have never been trained by qualified professionals to do things like express anal glands and what they call 'brushing the teeth'. Most use a scaler on them and they can do damage. And to only be brushing their teeth every 4-6 weeks when they go to the groomer just simply isn't enough. You need to be brushing their teeth several times a week. I recommend using a 2x2 piece of gauze wrapped around your finger. CET and PetzLife as well as Leba III all have an enzymatic type of cleaning effect that helps to break down the bacteria on the 5 surfaces of the tooth, when mixed with your dogs saliva, that causes plaque and calculus. So it is more effective than just using water. But if you have a fluff that simply won't tolerate any type of toothpaste or gel, water and your finger with gauze is certainly better than nothing. :thumbsup:

btw...Leba III is a great product but it has quite a bit more grain alcohol in it then PetzLife. Which is why I prefer the PetzLife.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I would not let a groomer 'brush' their teeth. Most states do not require a groomer to have to be certified so anyone can hang out a shingle and say they are a groomer. So many groomers have never been trained by qualified professionals to do things like express anal glands and what they call 'brushing the teeth'. Most use a scaler on them and they can do damage. And to only be brushing their teeth every 4-6 weeks when they go to the groomer just simply isn't enough. You need to be brushing their teeth several times a week. I recommend using a 2x2 piece of gauze wrapped around your finger. CET and PetzLife as well as Leba III all have an enzymatic type of cleaning effect that helps to break down the bacteria on the 5 surfaces of the tooth, when mixed with your dogs saliva, that causes plaque and calculus. So it is more effective than just using water. But if you have a fluff that simply won't tolerate any type of toothpaste or gel, water and your finger with gauze is certainly better than nothing. :thumbsup:
> 
> btw...Leba III is a great product but it has quite a bit more grain alcohol in it then PetzLife. Which is why I prefer the PetzLife.


Thanks again! Having this done at the groomers is in addition to what I do. I will be sure to ask more questions the next time she goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

revival animals my favorite store to shop for oral hygiene and tooth paste Virbac C.E.T.® Toothpaste | Revival Animal Health
oral hygiene cost there $7.99 and tooth paste $5.99


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Thanks again! Having this done at the groomers is in addition to what I do. I will be sure to ask more questions the next time she goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh geeze...I did see that you do brush regularly at home with water. lol Too early in the morning when I was responding in conjunction with too late of night at the store last night. Sorry!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried the CET toothpaste in vanilla mint and Zoe would throw up after using it....so I don't use it anymore. I use Biotene veterinarian maintenance oral gel. Works great!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh geeze...I did see that you do brush regularly at home with water. lol Too early in the morning when I was responding in conjunction with too late of night at the store last night. Sorry!


Haha, it's ok. I do understand. Do you think just the water is ok or should I be using toothpaste? I just worry that not everything is safe even though it's supposed to be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Haha, it's ok. I do understand. Do you think just the water is ok or should I be using toothpaste? I just worry that not everything is safe even though it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really think you need to use an agent of some type. But if for whatever reason Leila doesn't want to cooperate with any type of toothpaste, then brushing with water is better then not brushing at all. If it helps, I've been using PetzLife for over 6 years now.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I encourage those who use CET to look at the ingredients. You can download their 'Additional Information' to get them.
> 
> Virbac Animal Health — C.E.T.® Enzymatic Toothpaste for Dogs and Cats | United States
> 
> ...


That's what I use, Petzlife gel. But I should brush his teeth more often.


----------

